# Target shooters



## DukaThe (Apr 9, 2011)

Hey my friends.
I just want to see your favorite target slingshots. So post some pics up here and post which bandsets are you using and which pouch. I realy dont have any target shooter Im sadisfied with so I need some suggestions


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

The Performance Catapults SPS is by far my best target shooter. I use looped 1842 tubes and a PC pouch as well:


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Here is mine.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

This is my current favourite for target shooting.

TBG cut 20 x 15 x 160mm using 3/8 ammo.

Sporting an E~shot pouch in this pic, but I usually use Roo leather pouches.


----------



## ComradeBenedict (Jan 16, 2012)

Flippinout slimline peerless in G10 and spalted maple. Shoots amazingly, I can't shoot with anything else after using this one. I need to take some better pictures outside though.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

I tend to favor the one below for target shooting, general purpose and hunting. It's made to fit my hand and style precisely. It's made from the best G10 available with some extremely tough canvas micarta inlay for the grip area. This one is tough and strong, fit's in a pocket and can light matches on demand:










I also have another style of slingshot that frequently use, but don't have any pictures of that one as it's purely utilitarian and kind of ugly... made entirely from carbon embedded (CE) garolite.... I may get some pics of it some day too...


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

_Here is my best target shooter. -- Tex_
_http://slingshotforum.com/gallery/image/911-target-star-mod/_


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

the Feral Catapults "Goblet" an overfed chalice. 1 1/4" thick old growth, super tight grained teak. the thin waist allows me to keep a straighter wrist and the fat tips help alot with alignment when you're off track.


----------



## JLS:Survival (Dec 8, 2011)

My Bill Hays Seal Sniper:

[sharedmedia=core:attachments:15589]


----------



## DukaThe (Apr 9, 2011)

Wow my friends. These are some realy nice target shooters. Im jealous couse I dont have such good shooters


----------



## Jaxter (Jan 23, 2012)

I like them too


----------



## Big Sandy (Jan 26, 2012)

[sub]impressive! Im still tring to figure out which SS to buy for my first. There are so many awesome choices.[/sub]


----------

